# Meet added at Carrog Near Llangollen, North Wales in Carrog



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Meet added to the rally programme. The Meet is at Carrog Near Llangollen, North Wales in Carrog Nr Llangollen, Denbighshire starting 31/08/2012

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=363

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------

